# Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 03/2011



## Daniel_M (23. Dezember 2010)

Bonusmaterial PC Games Hardware 03/2011


----------



## PCGH_Chris (4. Januar 2011)

*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Legendäre Prozessoren"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Allgemeine Quellen und Infos:*


Computermuseum Online
CPU-Datenbank bei CPU-Collection
* 
Einzelne legendäre Prozessoren

Intel 4004: *


Intel-Seite (e)

Federico Faggin über "seinen" Prozessor, den 4004 (e)
Mikroskopaufnahmen eines 4004 (e)
4004: Schaltplan

*Zilog Z80*


Z80-Anzeige
Z80-Datenblatt
Z80-Supportseite mit Datenblättern, Infos zur Architektur, etc.
Z80-Emulatoren

*MOS 6510 / 6502*


6502-Supportseite (Dokumente, Tutorials, etc.)
Nachgebauter, virtueller 6502 (in Java)
6502-Fanpage

* Motorola 68000*


68000-Befehlssatz
68000-Assembler
Register und Zeichen
Vintage Mac Museum


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Januar 2011)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Das Testduell (Grafikkarten)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


* Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (oder Heft-DVD)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• Fraps 3.2.7
• GPU-Z 0.5.1
• Nvidia Inspector
• MSI Afterburner & Heft-DVD
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• Unigine Heaven 2.1
• Tessmark 0.2.2
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
 • Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber

* • *Geforce: Anti-Aliasing-Kompatibilitätsbits
• So aktivieren Sie das neue MLAA auch auf einer Radeon HD 5000 (gültig bis inkl. Catalyst 10.10*d*)

*Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und     Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;     9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Benchmarkauswahl*
 • Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
 • Metro 2033 (Steam) 
• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside) 
• Vor dem Radeon-HD-6800-Test: PCGH aktualisiert Benchmark-Parcours


MfG,
Raff


----------



## Daniel_M (7. Januar 2011)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Gut beraten* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 03/2011, Seite 8 ff.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


*Im Kaufberatungsdiagramm hat sich ein Tippfehler eingeschlichen. Anstelle von "Core i7-760" ist "Core i5-760" korrekt.*



*Empfohlene CPUs aus dem Kaufberatungs-Diagramm:*
- Core i3-540
- Core i5-2500K
- Phenom II X6 1055T
- Core i5-760

*Beispiel-Konfigurationen:*
*
Top-Spiele-PC*
- Core i5-2500K
- Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B.
- Asus P8P67 (ATX)
- 2 x 2.048 MiByte DDR3-1600 - beliebige Marke
- Geforce GTX 570 (1,28 GiByte) - beliebige Marke
- Be quiet Straight Power E8 600 Watt (80 Plus Silber)
- Samsung Ecogreen F2 HD154UI (1.500 GByte)
- DVD-Brenner - beliebige Marke
- Cooler Master Elite 430 (ATX)

*Preis-Leistungs-Spiele-PC*

- Phenom II X4 955 BE
- Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B.
- MSI 870A-G54 (ATX)
- 2 x 2.048 MiByte DDR3-1600 - beliebige Marke
- Radeon HD 6950 (2 GiByte) - beliebige Marke
- Be quiet Straight Power E8 450 Watt (80 Plus Silber)
- Samsung Ecogreen F2 HD154UI (1.500 GByte)
- DVD-Brenner - beliebige Marke
- Cooler Master Elite 430 (ATX)


*Schneller Arbeits-PC*

- Core i5-2400
- Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B.
- Gigabyte H67M-UD2H (Micro-ATX)
- 2 x 2.048 MiByte DDR3-1600 - beliebige Marke
- Grafik: HD-2000 (integriert)
- Be quiet Straight Power E8 400 Watt (80 Plus Silber)
- Crucial Real SSD C300, 64 GByte
- Samsung Ecogreen F2 HD154UI (1.500 GByte)
- DVD-Brenner - beliebige Marke
- Cooler Master Elite 430 (ATX)


*Wohnzimmer- oder schlichter Arbeits-PC*

- AMD E350 (auf Mainboard)
- MSI E350IA-E45 (Mini-ITX)
- 2 x 2.048 MiByte DDR3-1333 - beliebige Marke
- Radeon HD 6310 (in APU enthalten)
- Be quiet Straight Power E8 400 Watt (80 Plus Silber)
- Samsung Ecogreen F2 HD154UI (1.500 GByte)
- Liteon IHOS 104 (Blu-Ray-ROM)
- Lian Li PC-Q07 (Mini-ITX)



*Weitere Informationen
*
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise


----------



## PCGH_Marco (7. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Forum*:
Monitore - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME
Downsampling-Thread im 3DC-Forum

*Software*:
Downloads von Grafikkarten-Treibern - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

*Die getesteten LCDs*:
Acer HS244HQbmii (Preisvergleich)
Viewsonic V3D241wm-LED (Preisvergleich)
Benq XL2410T (Preisvergleich)
Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ (Preisvergleich)
Viewsonic VX2268wm (Preisvergleich)
Acer GD245HQ (Preisvergleich)
Asus VG236HE (Preisvergleich)
Dell Alienware Optx AW2310 (Webseite)
LG Flatron W2363D (Preisvergleich)

*News zum Thema*:
News, Tests und Wissen zu Monitoren und LCDs - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
​


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Luftschaufler"*​
*Getestete 120-mm-Lüfter:*


Hersteller|Name|PCGH-Preisvergleich
Aerocool|Shark Evil Black Edition|
-Link-

Akasa|Apache|
-Link-

Be quiet|Silent Wings PWM|
-Link-

Cooler Master|Blade Master|
-Link-

Cooler Master|Turbine Master|Noch nicht gelistet
Enermax|T.B.Apollish|
-Link-

Enermax|T.B.Vegas Trio|
-Link-

Scythe|Kama-Flex PWM|
-Link-

Scythe|Kama Flow 2|
-Link-

Scythe|Ultra Kaze|
-Link-

Silverstone|AP121|
-Link-

Silverstone|FM123|
-Link-

Titan|Kukri|
-Link- (Idealo)

Zalman|ZM-F3 FDB|
-Link-

Zalman|ZM-SF3|
-Link-
*Getestete 140-mm-Lüfter:*


Hersteller|Name|PCGH-Preisvergleich
Aerocool|Shark Blue Edition|
-Link-

Be quiet|Silent Wings USC|
-Link-

Bitfenix|Spectre|
-Link-

EKL Alpenföhn|Föhn 140 Wing Boost|
-Link-

Enermax|T.B.Vegas Duo|
-Link-

Prolimatech|Blue Vortex 14|
-Link-

Scythe|Kama-Flex 135|
-Link-

Scythe|Slip-Stream 140|
-Link-

Silverstone|AP141|
-Link-

Thermalright|TY-140|
-Link-
*Getestete Lüftersteuerungen:*


Hersteller|Name|PCGH-Preisvergleich
AXP|Thermal Control Panel|
-Link- (Idealo)

Scythe|Kaze Master Pro|
-Link-

Scythe|Kaze Server|
-Link-

Lamptron|Fan Controller FC6|
-Link-

Lamptron|Fan Controller Touch|
-Link-

Lian Li|TR-5|
-Link-

NZXT|Sentry 2|
-Link-

NZXT|Sentry LXE|
-Link-


----------



## PCGH_Eric (13. Januar 2011)

*Zahlen, Daten, Fakten*
•	BMU-Studie – Maßnahmen gegen illegalen Export
•	Internationale Zahlen zum e-waste
•	Greenpeace-Bericht zu freiwerdenden Giftstoffen bei unsachgemäßem Recycling
•	Umweltdaten des Bundesministeriums für Umwelt
•	Karte der Quellen für Rohstoffe – Umweltbundesamt
•	EAR-Daten 2008+2007, 2006
•	Bericht der United Nations University zur Auswirkung der WEEE-Richtlinie
•	Statistiken zur Rückgewinnung der Rohstoffe (Destatis)
•	Kupfer wird wertvoller (Focus News)
•	Preisentwicklung von Metallen und anderen Rohstoffen
•	Sklaverei für Rohstoffe in Kongo (FAZ-Feature)
•	HP optimiert Hardware für Recycling
•	Umsatzrekorde bei neuen Computern (Bitkom)
•	China macht Rohstoffe teurer (Spiegel Online)
•	WWF-Statement zum Recycling von E-Schrott nach WEEE
•	Interaktive Karte für Rohstoff-Vorkommen

*Zutaten*
•	Electronic waste management - Google Bücher – LCD-Zutaten
•	Seltene Elemente – Kompendium
•	Zusammensetzung des E-Schrotts nach der ETH Zürich
•	Greenpeace-Schaubild - Wo steckt das Gift?

*Grenzwerte*
•	EG-Gesetz RoHS (Herstellung)+ WEEE (Entsorgung)
•	Entsorgung wird billiger (BMU)
•	Sammelgruppen (ear)

*Projekte*
•	Rücknahme von funktionstüchtigen Elektroaltgeräten: TU Braunschweig
•	StEP – Anti-e-waste-Programm von der UNU

*Sonstiges*
•	Das ist Elektroschrott (Stadt Nürnberg)
•	The Story of Stuff - Video
•	Definition: "Elektroschrott" laut Umweltlexikon


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Januar 2011)

Bonusmaterial zu *10 neue Pixelschubser* (Marktübersicht Grafikkarten)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*

Die Probanden im Preisvergleich (nach Noten sortiert):*
• Zotac Geforce GTX 580 AMP-Edition
• Palit Geforce GTX 580 3GB *– Top-Technik*
• Gainward Geforce GTX 570 Phantom *– Top-Produkt*
• Palit Geforce GTX 570 Sonic Platinum
• HIS Radeon HD 6970
• MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II/OC
• Xfx Radeon HD 6950
• MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC
• Powercolor Radeon HD 6870 PCS+
• MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition *– Spar-Tipp*
• Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 Toxic
• Gigabyte Geforce GTX 460 SE

* Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner (oder Heft-DVD)
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• Fraps 3.2.7
• GPU-Z 0.5.1
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber

*Testsystem im Überblick*
     • CPU: Intel Core i7-860 (@ 4,0 GHz; 200 x 20) [zum Preisvergleich] 
•  Mainboard: MSI P55-GD65 (Intel P55-Chipsatz, SLI- und     Crossfire-tauglich) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• RAM:  Corsair XMS3 Dominator CMD4GX3M2A1600C8 (2x 2 GiByte DDR3-1600;     9-9-9-21) [zum Preisvergleich] 
• Netzteil:  Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [zum Preisvergleich] 

*Testmethodik*
     • Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20%      Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
• Die Leistungsnote (Fps) errechnet sich aus unserem Benchmark-Parcours (siehe unten)
    • Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das      Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss

*Benchmarks*
*• FAQ: So bencht PCGH Spiele (How-to-Benches inside)* *
• Vor dem Radeon-HD-6800-Test: PCGH aktualisiert Benchmark-Parcours*

 • Anno 1404 v1.2 
 • Battlefield:  Bad Company 2 (DX11) 
 • Colin McRae: Dirt 2 (DX11)
 • Call of Duty Modern  Warfare 2 (Steam) 
 • Crysis Warhead v1.1 
 • Grand Theft Auto 4  v1.007 
 • Mass Effect 2 v1.1 
 • Metro 2033 (Steam) 
 • WoW The Wrath of the Lich King v3.3.5 


*Weitere Informationen*
• Asus-Garantiedetails
• Evga  Warranty Details
• Zotac Garantieverlängerung
 • Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware       Preise 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Daniel_M (16. Januar 2011)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *BIOS-Nachfolger UEFI* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 03/2011, Seite 84 ff.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Weitere Bilder zum UEFI von Asus

BIOS/UEFI-Download bei Asrock
BIOS/UEFI-Download bei Asus
BIOS/UEFI-Download bei MSI


----------



## PCGH_Chris (17. Januar 2011)

*Spiele unter Windows 7 (Teil 2)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Virtualisierer
*

Virtual PC 2007

VM Ware Player
Virtualbox
Allgemeine Informationen und Links zu weiteren Virtualisierern. Klick
.
.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Bonusmaterial zum Artikel "Mehr Dampf unterwegs"*​
*Genutzte Programme:*
- AMD GPU Clock Tool
- CPU-Z
- CPU-Tweaker
- Memset
- MSI Afterburner
- Setfsb

*Weitere empfehlenswerte Programme:*
- K10stat
- Rightmark CPU Clock Utility

*- Anleitungen/Sonstiges:*
- Englischsprachige Anleitung zum Freischalten des Taktgebers
- Erklärung und Download zur PLL-Datei für den Asus Eee PC 901


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Januar 2011)

Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Praxis Sandy Bridge*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


• FAQ: So bencht PC Games Hardware Spiele
• Offizielles Intel-PDF zu den Sandy-Bridge-CPUs
• D3D FSAA Viewer
• D3D AF-Tester


----------



## Daniel_M (19. Januar 2011)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Spitzenklang* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 03/2011, Seite 104 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


*Gestestete Produkte im PCGH-Preisvergleich*

- Bose Companion 5
- Scythe Krocraft Plus
- Teufel Concept D500 THX (nur bei teufel.de erhältlich)
- Yamaha HS80M (unter anderem bei thomann.de erhältlich)


*Weitere Informationen
*
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise


----------



## Daniel_M (20. Januar 2011)

Hier finden Sie das gesammelte Bonusmaterial zum Artikel *Praxistest: AMD Fusion* aus der Printausgabe PC Games Hardware 03/2011, Seite 58 ff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​

*Die getesteten Produkte im PCGH-Preisvergleich:*

- Asrock E350M1
- Gigabyte E350N-USB3
- MSI E350IA-E45
- Zotac Blu-ray AD03 Plus


*Weitere Informationen
*
• So ermittelt PC Games Hardware Preise


----------



## PCGH_Marco (20. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Intel:
ARK | Your source for information on Intel® products

AMD:
Compare AMD Product Specs: AMD Phenom?, AMD Athlon?, AMD Opteron?, AMD Sempron?, AMD Turion? 64 Processors Mobile Technology, ATI Radeon Graphics Cards, and AMD Powered Motherboards
AMD APUs für Mainstream-Notebooks
AMD Grafiklösungen für Notebooks

Nvidia:
Notebooks

Aktuelle News zu Notebooks:
News, Tests und Wissen zu Notebooks, Laptops und Netbooks - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE​


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (20. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Bonusmaterial zur Geforce GTX 560 Ti*​
Berichtigung: Anders als auf Seite 30 irrtümlich angegeben, liegt die Standardspannung unseres Testmusters bei 1,00 Volt, lediglich die „Spannungskeule” schlägt mit den angegebenen 1,15 Volt zu.

• Geforce GTX 560 Ti: Die günstigsten Preise im Internet

• PCGH-Online-Test Geforce GTX 560 Ti mit weiteren Informationen

*Verwendete Benchmarks (Auszug)*
• Battlefield Bad Company 2 (Links: How-To, Preisvergleich)
• Colin McRae Dirt 2 (Links: How-To, Preisvergleich)
• Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (Links: How-To, Preisvergleich)
• Crysis Warhead (Links: How-To, Preisvergleich)
• Grand Theft Auto IV (Links: How-To, Preisvergleich)
• Metro 2033 (Links: How-To, Preisvergleich)
• Mass Effect 2(Links: How-To, Preisvergleich)
• Starcraft 2 (Links: How-To, Preisvergleich)

*Nützliche Hilfsmittel (Auswahl)*
• Fraps 3.2.7 
• GPU-z 0.5.0 
• Nvidia Inspector 1.9.4.4
• MSI Afterburner 2.0 Beta 6


----------



## PCGH_Chris (20. Januar 2011)

*Vorschau Cebit 2011



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*

Cebit-HP
Link zum PCGH-Premium inkl. Cebit-Eintrittskarte
Geländeplan
Geländeplan
Der Bereich "Cebit life"
*Status und Updates zur PCGH-Standshow bei der Cebit 2011:*


26. Januar: Wir befinden uns noch in Verhandlungen; bisher noch keine festen Termine oder Stände bekannt
14. Februar 2011: Die Termine stehen fest - hier der Plan:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

